# הרבנות - מה עוד יכולים לכפות עלי ?



## ל ק שחור (8/11/13)

הרבנות - מה עוד יכולים לכפות עלי ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
כמו כל חילונית, אף פעם לא חשבתי שלמעשה אם אני אתחתן ברבנות 
וגם אם לא בחתונה אזרחית, בכל מקרה אני מעניקה להם יפוי כח בלתי חוזר 
להתערב לי בחיי הזוגיות שלי 

פסק הדין שהתפרסם אתמול מעורר גל דיונים בכל הרשת ובו 

בית דין רבני חִייב אם לערוך ברית מילה לתינוק שלה 
http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4450365,00.html

אם האם לא תאשר ברית מילה תוך שבוע ימים היא צפוייה לקנס 
וסנקציות, מן הסתם האבא לא צדיק וכל המטרה היא בסופו של דבר למצוא חן 
בעיני בית הדין הרבני ולהוציא את התינוק מרשות האמא שלו 

לאחרונה מדברים על חוק ברית הזוגיות, והשאלה היא מה אנחנו כחילונים 
עושים כדי למנוע מצב שבו רבנים מחליטים על ביצוע ניתוח מסוכן ומיותר לתינוק שלנו ? 
או בכלל להתערב לנו בחיי הזוגיות ובכל הכנות לחתונה רק כי הרבנות השתלטה
כאן על מוסד הנישואין 

האם יש היום דרך להימנע מלפגוש את הרבנות חוץ מאשר לא להירשם כנשואים ?
ומה קורה עם חוק הזוגיות ? מתי סוף סוף זה יצא לפועל ?


----------



## ל ק שחור (8/11/13)

האם אפשר בהסכם טרום נישואין 
לקבוע שכל התהליך לא יהיה בבית הדין הרבני ?


----------



## lanit (8/11/13)

אנחנו שאלנו עו"ד על זה 
והוא ענה שאי אפשר. זו הזכות של על אחד מהצדדים לפנות לרבנות, כך שגם אם חותמים על זה, זה לא תקף. זה כמו להחתים מישהו על לעבוד מתחת לשכר מינימום, או לוותר על יום מנוחה- אשר להחתים, זה לא מונע את זכותו לפנות לביהמ"ש אח"כ בתביעה צודקת.


----------



## יוסי האדום (8/11/13)

ואם חותמים חוזה על הסעיף הספציפי? 
למשל שהילד לא יעבור ברית מילה?


----------



## lanit (8/11/13)

אני לא עו"ד 
וצריך לבדוק את זה. על פניו נראה שאין עברה על החוק בסעיף כזה.
לכן הקביעה של בית הדין הרבני תמוהה בעיני. לא ברור לי איך הם יכולים לכפות דין הלכתי באופן בפציפי על אדם.
(מאידך, האיום הוא בקנס, כלומר בסנקציה, לא בביצוע המילה עצמה. זה כמו שמטילים סנקציות על אדם שמסרב לתת גט)


----------



## דרקונית סגלגלה (10/11/13)

ברצינות? 
בהסכם ממון אי אפשר לכתוב ששני הצדדים מסכימים שגירושים יהיו בסמכות בין דין אזרחי בלבד?? למנוע מראש את "מירוץ הסמכויות"?

זה מנוגד למה שאמר לנו בזמנו עורך הדין גלעד קריב, שהוא גם הרב הרפורמי שערך את טקס הנישואים שלנו.
מעבר למה שהוא אמר, לא בדקתי לעומק. 

מה שכן, עכשיו יש לי פחות רגשות אשם על כך שלא טרחתי לחתום על הסכם הממון הזה כבר עשר שנים


----------



## יום וליל (11/11/13)

אנחנו עשינו הסכם שנחתם אצל שופט 
השופטת הקימה אותי ואמרה לי במפורש שזה מאוד יפה ונחמד (באילו המילים) שאני מסכימה לזה היום
אבל בבוא היום שאני אדע שאני יכולה לעשות מה שאני רוצה,
אי אפשקר לחייב אותך היום על דברים שיהיו בעתיד,
לא זה שנתגרש לא דרך הרבנות, לא שאני מוותרת על הכתובה ולא על משמורת משותפת לילד (שעדיין  לא נוצר)
החוק אמור להגן עלי ואין לי אפשרות לבטל את ההגנה הזאת.

היא גם פסלה סעיפים שעשינו בנוגע לגידול הילד (מסתבר שמותר לה)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (8/11/13)

מה שכן אפשר לעשות אולי 
זה לחתום על הסכם ממון + חוזה לגבי גידול הילדים בכל מיני מקרים.
לא חתמתי על דבר כזה בעצמי, אבל אני מכירה זוג שחי כידועים בציבור וחתומים על חוזה כזה, ואנחנו כן מתכוונים לבדוק את העניין (לא היה לנו זמן להתעסק עם זה לפני החתונה, אבל אין בעיה לחתום על חוזה גם אחרי).

אני מניחה שזה יכול למנוע מקרים של סחטנות גט (הסכם ממון די בטוח לפחות) ולצמצם את המקום של בית המשפט לקבוע דברים כאלו למינימום. צריך עוד לבדוק אצל עו"ד.


----------



## ל ק שחור (10/11/13)

אי אפשר לעשות הסכם על "עובר" 
אלא רק אחרי שהתינוק נולד


----------



## מלפפון 123 (8/11/13)

מה עושים? 
מהגרים למדינה מערבית. דרך יותר פשוטה? תרשמו כידועים בציבור במקום להתחתן. מצטערת על הפסימיות, אבל לא נראה לי שאי פעם הרבנים ישחררו את השליטה בחיי האזרחים במדינה, אפילו עכשיו כשהפנאטים לא יושבים בממשלה, אין שום התקדמות בנושא הפרדת הדת מהמדינה. עצוב.


----------



## ל ק שחור (8/11/13)

בהחלט שהייתי מעדיפה לגור בארץ 
בלי מלחמות אבל כל המשפחה שלי כאן בארץ 

ואני מאוד קשורה 

גם לי לא נראה שהרבנות אי פעם תשחרר את האחיזה שלה כל עוד היא יכולה
אבל לא הולך להשתנות כאן משהו עם ברית הזוגיות או שהכל זה הבטחות שווא ?


----------



## רגע33 (8/11/13)

זה ישתנה כשאנשים יפסיקו להתבזות ברבנות 
כמה פעמים שמעת אנשים מקטרים ומתלוננים על הרבנות, על ההדרכות כלות, על המקווה, על הוכחת יהדות ועדיין לא בוחרים באופציה אחרת? זה כל הזמן. כשאנשים יפסיקו לרקוד לפי החליל של כת קיצונית , מתבדלת, מפלגת ומרחיקה ויפסיקו להסכים (אולי מתוך תחושת נחיתות) לליחס מתנשא ומבטל לאמונות שלהם רק אז  הדברים ישתנו. עד אז נאכל קש ונלך ונתרחק מהיהדות האמיתית.


----------



## Piece of Wood (8/11/13)




----------



## יוסי האדום (8/11/13)




----------



## stoochi (8/11/13)




----------



## yael rosen (9/11/13)

מצטרפת


----------



## ani4ka4 (9/11/13)




----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (9/11/13)

א-מ-ן


----------



## Another Girl (9/11/13)




----------



## ronatd (10/11/13)

אפשר להתחתן 
אפשר להתחתן דרך "משפחה חדשה" ולקבל מהם תעודת זוגיות.
כתבתי על זה בסוף השרשור.


----------



## Jen74 (11/11/13)

זה עולה כסף, בנוסף להוצאות החתונה הרגילות 
אם זה היה סכום שמקביל לעלויות של הרבנות מילא.
אבל גורמים מסויימים כדוגמת משפחה חדשה מנצלים את השוק הפרצוץ של חתונות אזרחיות וגובים סכומים לא נורמליים עבור חיתון זוגות באופן אזרחי.
לא אוהבת את הרעיון שלגוף אחד יש מונופול על הנישואים, אותו דין למשפחה חדשה ולרבנות ברמת המונופול.


----------



## הרגע שלפני I (10/11/13)




----------



## kagome10 (10/11/13)




----------



## Jen74 (11/11/13)

בתור מי שהתעקשה והתחתנה מחוץ לרבנות (אמנם נישואים שניים שלי ושלו) אנחנו מתכוונים להוביל מהלך שכל מי שמעוניין מוזמן לקחת חלק:

אנחנו לא נניח לח"כים ולשרים הרלוונטים ונדרוש מיוזמי ההצעות השונות לא לוותר, אנחנו נתמוך בהם בלי קשר לשייכותם הפולטית/מפלגתית בכל מה שקשור לקידום עניין הנישואים האזרחיים / מסלול עוקף רבנות.


אין שום סיבה שבעולם שאזרחים חילוניים, יהודים או לא יהודים יאולצו לעבור ברבנות ולעבור חתונה דתית למרות אורח חייהם החילוני המובהק.

כמו בכל מדינה מערבית מתקדמת ומתוקנת שישראל מתיימרת להיות צריך להיות מסלול שמאפשר לאזרחים להתחתן כחילונים בלי נגיעה לדת, מאחר והם לא דתייים.

מוזמנים לפנות אליי במסרים לקבלת פרטים נוספים או לחפש את דף המאבק של חתונה אזרחית בישראל בפייסבוק.

אני מופיעה בפייסבוק Jenny Donner Konigsberg


----------



## roniel405 (11/11/13)




----------



## lanit (8/11/13)

מאיפה שאני יושבת... 
מתוך הכתבה: "הם הוסיפו שהמילה היא לא רק אקט כירורגי-רפואי, אלא ברית בין האלוהים לעמו הנבחר: "ברית המילה היא השלט, היא האות וסימן ההיכר לזהות היהודית שיש לכל יהודי באשר הוא, יהא מצבו הרוחני אשר יהא. יהודי ערל - זהותו היהודית חסרה ופגומה". "

אם הא-ל צריך סממן מיוחד לזהות את עמו, אולי הבעיה היא אחרת...
ובכל מקרה, מסכימה עם רגע33- בעיניי אי אפשר להתלונן על הרבנות וללכת להרשם שם באותה נשימה. איזו עוד דרך יש לציבור החילוני להביע את מורת רוחו מהממסד הזה? מהטקס הזה? זה פשוט לא הולך ביחד.


----------



## דרקונית סגלגלה (10/11/13)

אבל... 
כל עוד גירושים הם רק דרך הרבנות, זה לא ממש משנה, לא?
אני התחתנתי בטקס אזרחי בחו"ל. עדיין במקרה של גירושים הייתי עלולה להגיע לאותו מצב בדיוק בבית הדין הרבני, לא?
ככה שלא לעבור דרך הרבנות, כמה שזה מומלץ בעיניי, לא באמת פותר כלום.

לשמחתי עד היום הצלחתי להמנע מגירושים (ומשירותי הרבנות, תודה רבה) וגם היתה הסכמה ביני לבין בן הזוג שלי בעניין הברית - יש לנו שני בנים "שלמים", כלומר שלא עברו מילה.

בדיעבד, היום הייתי מוותרת על הנישואים הפורמליים, ונשארת עם הסכם זוגיות בלבד, כך שבמקרה של פרידה אין צורך לעבור דרך הרבנות.


----------



## lanit (11/11/13)

זה נכון, לכן לא טרחנו להנשא בחו"ל 
הגענו למסקנה שאין לנו צורך ב"נ" שזה מקנה, ונשארנו ידועים בציבור.

אגב, הוריי נישאו בקפריסין, וכשהם התגרשו (כ-20 שנה אח"כ), ואבא שלי ביקש הליך של שלום בית ברבנות (בכל זאת נולדו להם כמה ילדים...), הדיינים הקשו ושאלו מה פתאום הוא מבקש הליך של בית דין רבני, כשבבירור הוא לא טרח לעבור דרכו בהלוך. כך שאני רוצה להאמין שחוץ מההליכים ההלכתיים הדרקוניים עצמם, כן יושבים אנשים ברי דעת בממסד הזה.

טפו טפו טפו, חמסה חמסה שלא נדע.


----------



## stoochi (11/11/13)

מפתיע שזאת התגובה שהוא קיבל מהדיינים 
לטובה, כמובן. בדרך כלל הם קופצים על כל הזדמנות ל"שלום בית". אולי יש עוד תקווה.


----------



## רגע33 (11/11/13)

אם הוא היה מראה שהוא "מתחזק" זה היה אחרת 
מספיק שאחד מבני הזוג חוזר בתשובה או אומר שהוא שומר שבת, כשרות והשני חיולני אוכל שרצים ופורק עול, כבר יש לו נקודת פתיחה טובה יותר ברבנות. וזה גם מאוד תלוי מתי זה היה, ההתחרדות של הרבנות תופסת תאוצה בעשור האחרון. 

ותראי כמה אבסורד, אנשים שנוהגים בצורה סבירה זה משהו שראוי לציון אבל קשה לי להסכים שמדובר באנשים ברי דעת כל עוד הדברים נעשים בכפייה ולא מיישמים פתרונות קיימים לעגונות ומסורבי גט.


----------



## kolper (8/11/13)

מה שאנחנו עושים 
זה להיות מוכרים כידועים בציבור. אתם אמנם לא נרשמים כ"נשואים" במשרד הפנים, אבל כן יש לכם תעודת זוגיות והיא תקפה בכל המוסדות הממשלתיים ולכן יש לכם את אותן זכויות כמו לנשואים.
בנוסף כמובן גם הסכם ממון.
ובנוגע לטקס בחתונה, טקס שאנחנו כותבים וחברה מחתנת אותנו.

אני גם אמרתי שאין סיכוי בעולם שהרבנות אי פעם תדע מי אני או איך קוראים לי, אני לא מוכנה לחזק את המוסד הזה או לקחת בו חלק, ולכן אני אחיה עם בן זוגי עד קץ הימים, בלי עזרתם הנדיבה


----------



## יוסי האדום (8/11/13)

הסכם ממון או זוגיות? 
ואיפה עשיתם את זה?


----------



## מ י כ ל10 (9/11/13)

עונה גם 
לנו יש הסכם ב"משפחה חדשה".
זה נקרא הסכם חיים משותפים ועוסק גם בענייני ממון אבל גם בעוד כ"כ הרבה דברים. בעיניי כל זוג צריך לדון בדברים האלה, בין אם הוא בוחר להתחתן ברבנות או להינשא בכל דרך אחרת או בכלל לא (אנחנו לא נשואים בשום דרך ולא רשומים כנשואים).
היום אני לא מבינה למה *צריך* להתחתן (אני מבינה למה *רוצים*). יש לנו 2 ילדים משותפים, בנינו בית ביחד ועוד. לא רואה את הצורך (כן עשינו מתישהו רישום מסודר של ידועים בציבור כי חלקנו את חופשת הלידה)


----------



## יוסי האדום (9/11/13)

את האמת אני מאוכזב ממשפחה חדשה... 
שעם כל הפעילות החשובה שהם עושים, החליטו פשוט לקחת סכומים מטורפים לטעמי...

מצאתי כבר עו"ד טובים בחצי מחיר, ועורכי טקסים (הטובים שבהם) ברבע מחיר...


----------



## מ י כ ל10 (9/11/13)

לא יודעת כמה הם לוקחים 
לפני חמש שנים וחצי עלה לנו בערך 1500 ש"ח לשתיים או שלוש פגישות שהניעו וסיכמו תהליך חשיבה ארוך וחשוב. אם אפשר בפחות אז למה לא.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/11/13)

היום הם רוצים על הסכם ממון 3500...


----------



## יוסי האדום (9/11/13)

זה לפני כמה חודשים... עודכן ל-4000


----------



## PooKiPsiT (10/11/13)

דיברנו איתם בתחילת אוקטובר


----------



## ל ק שחור (11/11/13)

"משפחה חדשה" זה פיתרון חלקי 
גם בגלל המחיר

מבחינתי הרבנות זה מונופול ומאפיה שאני לא רוצה להיות חלק ממנו 
בשום אופן


----------



## יוסי האדום (9/11/13)

היום... 
4000 ש"ח על הסכם
1000 ש"ח תעודת זוגיות

ועוד 4000 ש"ח אם אתה גם רוצה טקס

סתם להשוואה - בטקסים המחיר הוא 1600 ש"ח


----------



## יוסי האדום (9/11/13)

ד"א במחיר הזה... 
הייתי עושה אתמול...


----------



## Jen74 (11/11/13)

גם אנחנו ביררנו שם ולא אהבנו את המחיר 
גם אדם שהציג עצמו כ"רב חילוני" שלא ברור לי מי הכשיר אותו ככזה ומה זה אומר "רב חילוני" רצה סכום די מטורף עבור עריכת טקס החתונה.


----------



## המרחפת (9/11/13)

הדרך היחידה להשאיר את הרבנות מחוץ לחיינו 
היא לא להתחתן (לא דרכם, ולא בחו"ל). יש להם מונופול על מעמד הנישואים בארץ.

בהסכם הזוגיות שלנו חתמנו שאם אחד הצדדים לוקח את הסיפור לבית דין רבני, הוא יהיה חייב בקנס בסך 250,000 ש"ח.

גם חוק ברית הזוגיות הוא בעייתי, ואפשר לקרוא על כך כאןהלינק|http://saloona.co.il/dinadedina/?p=301?ref=blog_main


----------



## עופר לובזנס (9/11/13)

עו"ד עבר על הסעיף הזה לוודא שהוא חוקי? 
כי לפי מה שאמרו מעלי סעיפים מהסוג הזה פשוט אסורים לפי חוק, כי אתה אוסר על אדם להשתמש בזכות שמוקנית לו בחוק: זה כמו שמקום העבודה שלי היה מכניס סעיף שאסור לי לפנות לבי"ד לענייני עבודה אלא חייבים לפתור סכסוכים באמצעות בורר.


----------



## המרחפת (9/11/13)

עו"ד בתחום דיני המשפחה ניסחה את ההסכם 
שים לב שהסעיף לא אומר שאסור לפנות אל בית הדין הרבני, אלא שמי שבוחר לעשות כך ישא בקנס.


----------



## יוסי האדום (9/11/13)

לפי דעתי אם זה לא חוקי... 
ניתן לעקוף את זה ע"י הערכאה שתדון במחלוקת...

כמו שבכל חוזה סטנדרטי רשום שבמידה ויש סכסוך יפנו הגורמי למגשר / בימ"ש בת"א / בטבריה...

ממש רשום את הערכאה שתדון בתיק... אני לא רואה סיבה לרשום שם ערכאה שתדון במחלוקת...

אבל שוב.. גם אני לא עו"ד...


----------



## עם אחד שיר אחת 1 (10/11/13)

העובדה שעו"ד ניסח את הסעיף לא מבטיחה דבר 
אחד מפסקי הדין החשובים בדיני חוזים עוסק בהסכם שערכו זוג (ע"י עו"ד כמובן), שהכותרת שלו הייתה "מסמך זה אינו חוזה". ביהמ"ש קבע שאכן מדובר בחוזה, למרות הכותרת. ביהמ"ש יכול לעשות קסמים בכל מה שנוגע לחוזים וגם העובדה שהסעיף לא מונע פניה לבית הדין אלא רק קנס לא עוזרת.


----------



## המרחפת (11/11/13)

וסלרי הוא לא באמת מזין, אז בואו נפסיק לאכול 
מתישהו חייבים לעשות סטופ, ולהחליט שעושים משהו, מתוך הסכמה, ולא רק מתוך ספקולציות והיתכנויות עתידיות.


----------



## עם אחד שיר אחת 1 (12/11/13)

רצינית? 
את אמרת שעו"ד ניסחה את ההסכם כתשובה לשאלה האם הוא חוקי. אני אומרת שהעובדה שעו"ד מנסח/ת הסכם לא אומרת דבר ויש מקרים שבתי משפט חורגים מנוסח ההסכם, אפילו בצורה הבוטה ביותר. לא ברור לי מה התגובה שלך אומרת בעצם...


----------



## המרחפת (12/11/13)

התגובה אומרת 
שעל כל דבר בעולם תמצא גם דרך לבטל אותו. הצעד הבא הוא לא להפסיק לעשות דברים אלא לנסות לעשות אותם טוב ככל האפשר, בתקווה שלא נצטרך להגיע לנקודה שמישהו מבטל לנו אותם. 

ואם מהכלל נרד אל הדוגמה:
כל סעיף בכל מסמך, בית משפט יכול לבטל. האם בעקבות זה לא תחתמי על חוזה לשכירת דירה? על חוזה עבודה? האם לא תשני סעיפים בחוזים האלה תוך מחשבה "שממילא אבטל אותם בבית משפט"?
התשובה לשתי השאלות היא לא. 
את תקראי היטב את חוזה השכירות, את תנהלי מו"מ על סעיפים שאת לא מסכימה עליהם ובעצם תיצרי תיאום ציפיות יותר טוב בינך לבין בעל הבית, כזה שימנע מלכתחילה מצב של חוסר הסכמה או משפט. 

כל זה נכון גם לגבי הסכם לחיים משותפים


----------



## עם אחד שיר אחת 1 (13/11/13)

התגובה שלי מאוד ממוקדת 
אבל אם היא לא הייתה ברורה, אנסח אותה שוב: העובדה שעו"ד ניסח/ה את החוזה, לא אומרת שהוא חוקי (בתגובה להודעה שלך על זו שמעלייך). השתמע מדבריי שאין צורך בכלל לנסח חוזים כאלה? כי אני לא רואה איפה... 

אגב, לפעמים אפילו עדיף לא לנהל מו"מ על כריתת חוזה, בוודאי לגבי חוזים אחידים מהסיבה שדווקא כשמדובר על חוזה אחיד שלא נוהל לגביו מו"מ את יכולה לבטל ביתר קלות סעיפים מקפחים (וזאת אמירה של אחד הפרופסורים הגדולים של דיני החוזים בישראל). רוב החוזים לא נכרתים בין שני צדדים שווים ולרוב מו"מ הוא בכלל לא אפשרות. 
אגב 2, לפעמים דווקא עדיף לא לחתום על חוזים, במיוחד כשוכרת בחוזי שכירות, כי תנאי השכירות של ברירת המחדל בדין הישראלי לרוב יותר טובה מתנאי השכירות שמנסח המשכיר. 
אגב 3, לא כל סעיף בכל מסמך ביהמ"ש יכול לבטל. זה כמו לומר שהוא יכול לבטל כל חוק.


----------



## יוסי האדום (9/11/13)

מעולה! 
כרגע הוספנו את הסעיף הזה לרשימת ה"מה לרשום בהסכם"


----------



## המרחפת (10/11/13)

אל תשכח גם סעיפים של כבוד הדדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הסעיפים שהכי השקענו בהם מחשבה היו סעיפים לשעת משבר. איך מודיעים, לאיזה טיפול זוגי מתחייבים, כמה נסיונות/ זמן לפני שבאמת מחליטים על פרידה שמקבילה לגירושים.


----------



## דרקונית סגלגלה (10/11/13)

זה מעוגן בהסכם? 
ואם אחד מבני הזוג מחליט שהוא לא רוצה יותר? לא חבל על הכסף שבנסיון טיפול כזה?

באמת מעניין אותי - זה משהו שבעינייך אפשר לעגן ולחייב בהסכם?


----------



## המרחפת (11/11/13)

זה מעוגן בהסכם 
שנינו מאמינים, באמונה שלמה, שישנן מהמורות בחיים, וחלק מהקושי בחיים היום ובדוגמה שאנחנו מקבלים מסביב הוא הרושם שהכי פשוט זה לעזוב הכל וללכת. יותר מדי אנשים עושים את זה, בלי לעשות את העבודה הנדרשת קודם (איך אפשר להבין זאת? אמרה את זה גרושה אחת מאד יפה: אם הייתי משקיעה בנישואים שלי את אותו מאמץ שאני משקיעה בלשמור על קשר טוב עם הגרוש למען הילדים, עדיין הייתי נשואה).
באין משפט ובית דין, באמת יהיה קל מדי לעזוב הכל וללכת. שזה טוב ויפה כשבסיפור הזה אין ילדים. כל אחד יוצא לדרכו והחיים הם כמו שהיו קודם, מינוס כמה שנים ופלוס כמה לקחים. 

אבל ברגע שישנם ילדים בסיפור, וכבר יש ילדה בסיפור, לאף אחד מהצדדים אין עניין שהשני פשוט יקום וילך. אנחנו מאמינים במודל של הורות זוגית, שנינו ילדים לזוגות נשואים, וראינו שזוגיות היא לא תמיד קלה ובשביל זוגיות צריך לעבוד! העבודה הזו היא לעשות מאמץ למען הילדה ולמען האושר שלנו וללכת לאותם עשרה מפגשים אצל יועץ. להמתין מעט זמן ולראות שזו לא גחמה חולפת או קושי שעלה בגלל נסיבות פתירות. הייעוץ יאפשר גם לבן הזוג השני לעכל את הנסיבות ולהבין מה קורה פה, ולא להיות מתוסכל מנטישה פתאומית. 

אני מדברת רק בשם עצמי כי אני לא יכולה לדבר בשמו, אבל אוסיף רק שהוא זה שביקש את סעיף הייעוץ.
אם יום אחד הוא יחליט שהוא לא רוצה יותר, אני לא יכולה להכריח אותו להשאר. למרות האמונה בהורות זוגית, אנחנו גם יודעים שעדיף הורים גרושים מאושרים מאשר הורים נשואים ואומללים. אבל הסבירה לנו מישהי ששוחחנו איתה רבות על הנושא והיא עובדת כעו"ד לענייני משפחה, קרי גירושין, ומעדיפה בהרבה את עבודתה כמגשרת בנושאי משפחה, שרוב הדברים פתירים. ובגלל מירוץ הסמכויות בין הרבנות לבין בית המשפט רוב הזוגות נכנסים לקלחת מלוכלכת והסכסוך מתלבה עד שכבר אין דרך חזרה, כשהיה אפשר לפתור אותו בדרכי שלום להתגרש הרבה יותר יפה, ובחלק מהמקרים גם לא להתגרש כלל! אבל זה לא תואם את האינטרס של עורכי הדין וזה לא תואם את המצב ההזוי הקיים בארץ של גירושים לפי המקום שבו פתחו קודם את התיק ובכל מקרה תעברו גם ברבנות. 
ומכיוון שרוב הדברים פתירים, והרבה פעמים מדובר במהמורה בדרך שניתן להמשיך ביחד גם אחריה, גם במקרה שלא הצלחנו להמשיך ביחד אני רוצה להאמין שעשינו את כל מה שאפשר, אבל באמת הכל, כדי להמשיך ולעשות את מה שאנחנו מאמינים כיום שהוא הכי טוב לנו ולמשפחה שלנו.

הכסף שיעלה הייעוץ?
גרושים לעומת כל שאר המשמעויות של פירוק חבילה או של נטישה פתאומית.
הכסף שעולה הסכם כבוד הדדי? כאין וכאפס לעומת עלות משפט גירושין שיש בו אי הסכמות רבות בין בני זוג כועסים ונעלבים לגבי הרכוש, הילדים והחיים.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הדברים שכתבת לגבי חוזה הזוגיות עוזרים מאוד! 
אנחנו מתכננים לחתום על כזה בקרוב, ודברייך מאוד חשובים
(גם הסעיף של קנס בעקבות עירוב של הרבנות  - נפלא!)

אולי שווה לחשוב על שרשור מיוחד שמוקדש לנושא "חוזה זוגיות" שבו נדון בכל הנקודות החשובות, שאלות והצעות.
כי לי למשל יש המון שאלות בנושא....

ושוב - תודה.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (11/11/13)

גם אני הייתי שמחה לשרשור כזה 
למרות שאין ספק שהכי מועיל היה אם היה כאן מישהו שההסכם שהוא עשה באמת הגיע לבית משפט ועבד.

אפילו הסכם לכבוד הדדי שקיים כבר קצת מעל לעשור לא עמד מעולם במבחן בית משפט.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

אפשר להזמין עורכ/ת דין


----------



## המרחפת (12/11/13)

*אהמ אהמ* הקרדיטים שלי 
מקשרת להודעה שדנה בהסכם לחיים משותפים, וכללה המווון מידע בשביל מי שרוצה לעשות אחד.
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=162165103

אם באמת תעשו שירשור בנושא תקראו לי, אני כבר לא גולשת כאן באופן עקבי אבל יש לי מה לתרום בנושא.


----------



## yael rosen (12/11/13)

נכון!! שכחתי מההודעה הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה!
נבדוק עם המנהלות לגבי השרשור ומבטיחה למסרר לך אם זה קורה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/11/13)

גם אנחנו רוצים להכניס סעיף כזה 
למרות שאני תוהה אם בית הדין הרבני לא יכול בעצם להכריח להחזיר את הכסף הזה...


----------



## ל י א ו ל (9/11/13)

מה שמעניין אותי זה הרישום 
אם אני רוצה להיות רשומה כנשואה בת"ז, אני חייבת להתחתן ברבנות או בחו"ל, לא?
הבנתי שבתור ידועה בציבור אני רשומה כרווקה, כלומר מדינות אחרות לא יכירו בי כנשואה...
אולי מישהי כאן יודעת, לגבי ברית הזוגיות (כן, אני יודעת שזאת רק הצעת חוק כרגע), לא מצאתי תשובה לגבי הסטטוס- אני אחשב לרווקה?


----------



## יוסי האדום (9/11/13)

דבר ראשון את צריכה לחשוב אם את צריכה 
שמדינות אחרות יכירו בך...

דבר שני, אפשר להוציא תעודת זוגיות במשפחה חדשה שמתקבלת ברוב המדינות...

במידה ואת ידועה בציבור אז רשום רווקה בת.ז


----------



## ל י א ו ל (9/11/13)

אני רוצה, 
משיקולי אזרחות זרה ואשרות עבודה וכד'.
לא ידעתי שמכירים גם בידועים בציבור בחו"ל! הייתי בטוחה שחייבים להתחתן.
אם ככה, אז בכלל לא ברור למ חילונים טורחים להתחתן, וגם למה צריך את ברית הזוגיות אם ככה... מה החידוש הגדול?


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/11/13)

החידוש האמיתי בברית הזוגיות לדעתי 
זה ההכרה גם בזוגות חד מיניים, וזו גם הסיבה לשדעתי היא לא תעבור בנוסח הנוכחי. נחיה ונראה.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/11/13)

כלומר, חידוש ביחס לחוק הנוכחי 
הם רחוקים כמובן מלהיות הראשונים שמנסים להעביר חוק כזה...


----------



## המרחפת (10/11/13)

ממליצה לך לקרוא את הפוסט שקישרתי אליו, 
אני לא חושבת שמדינות אחרות מכירות בתעודת זוגיות, זה מצב מאד ייחודי לישראל.


----------



## יוסי האדום (10/11/13)

לא קישרת כמו שצריך...


----------



## המרחפת (10/11/13)

מקשרת שוב, 
למרות שכלחצתי, הגיע בדיוק אל הפוסט, למרות ההתחרבשות עם תפוז.

דרוש קודקס אזרחי לדיני משפחה.
http://saloona.co.il/dinadedina/?p=301?ref=blog_main

בכלל, בלוג מומלץ לכל מי שמתעניין בהיבטים של מעמד  הנשואים והידועים בציבור בישראל


----------



## ל י א ו ל (11/11/13)

תודה, זה באמת מעניין


----------



## דרקונית סגלגלה (10/11/13)

אני מכירה זוג כזה בגרמניה 
זוג גברים, אחד ישראלי ואחד גרמני, שבזכות ההכרה בזוגיות שלהם יש לבן הזוג הישראלי מעמד חוקי בגרמניה ומותר לו לגור שם ולעבוד שם.

הם לא נחשבים נשואים אלא מעמד אחר. זה נשמע לי די דומה ל"תעודת זוגיות".


----------



## ל י א ו ל (11/11/13)

מגניב! 
הייתי בטוחה שזאת המצאה מקומית עוקפת-רבנות.
אם כי אני מנחשת שמה שמכירים בו בגרמניה זה עבור זוגות חד-מיניים שגם ככה לא יכולים להנשא...


----------



## arapax (12/11/13)

לא יודעת לאילו מדינות את מכוונת 
אבל אם מדובר במעבר לארה"ב, בוודאות בני הזוג צריכים להיות נשואים כחוק (לצורך החוק, גם נישואין אזרחיים בארה"ב/קפריסין מספיקים). לצרכי הגירה זמנית או קבועה מעמד של ידועים בציבור אינו מספיק.


----------



## ל ק שחור (10/11/13)

גם בלי הרבנות - זה חתונה יהודיה כשרה 
תקראו את המאמר הבא 

מסתבר שלא צריך מישהו מהרבנות כדי לעשות חתונה יהודית כשרה 
זה סתם מונופול 

http://www.israelhayom.co.il/opinion/130703


----------



## נווהשאנן (12/11/13)

יוכי ברנדס... 
האם כל חכמי ישראל מבינים פחות ממחברת רומנים למשרתות?
עקרונית בשביל עצם הנישואין לא חייבים רב, זה נכון. אבל המציאות מחייבת לוודא שיש עדים כשרים ושהחתן והכלה הם לא פסולי חיתון. 
ההכרח לא יגונה, גם אם זה לא נעים. אפילו החרדים הכי קיצונים לא רואים בכך פחיתות כבוד,


----------



## ronatd (10/11/13)

2 דברים 
אלף-כל, אני אישית לא מסכים עם הקביעה שברית המילה הוא ניתוח מזיק ומיותר,
אבל נעזוב את הויכוח הזה.

בית-כל, בקשר לנישואים שלא דרך הרבנות, ישנה עמותה שנקראת "משפחה חדשה"
שעורכת טקסי זוגיות אלטרנטיביים.


----------



## ronatd (10/11/13)

אתר החברה 
נמצא פה:
http://www.newfamily.org.il/


----------



## ronatd (10/11/13)

אתר החברה 
נמצא פה:
http://www.newfamily.org.il/ 

תעודת זוגיות:
http://www.newfamily.org.il/services/civil-union-card/ 

נישואים אזרחיים:
http://www.newfamily.org.il/services/civil-ceremony/ 

הסכם ממון ותעודת זוגיות:
http://www.newfamily.org.il/services/financial-union/


----------



## yaya70 (10/11/13)

צריך שבמקביל לטקס האורתודוקסי יהיו גם 
טקס קונסרבטיבי, טקס רפורמי וטקס אזרחי שיוכרו על-ידי המדינה. אחרת המונופול החרדי לא ישתנה


----------



## maymay28 (10/11/13)

אם לא מתאים לך יש נישואים אזרחים


----------



## Another Girl (11/11/13)

איפה יש? בקפריסין? בפראג?


----------



## הביתשלפיסטוק (10/11/13)

חוסר הידע של הציבור הלא דתי הוא עצוב. 
אם את והבחור שלך, תקחו שני עדים 
למשל לפני שנכנסים לרשם הנישואין, תקראו לאחד מיושבי המשרד השכנים, בתרוץ מטומטם שאנחנו צריכים אותך בחדר ליד
הבחור יגיד להם "אתם עדי" - כלומר מינה אותם להיות עדים.
הבחור יתן לך מוצר ששווה פרוטה (לצורך העניין שטר של 200ש"ח), ויגיד לך "הרי את מקודשת לי ב___ זה כדת משה וישראל"

אתם נשואים גם לפי הרבנות.
יתכן וינסו לטעון שהטקס לא תקף באמתלאות שונות.
חלקן תהיינה נכונות, ואז יבטלו את הנישואין.

למיטב ידיעתי מי שמתחתן בארץ שלא דרך הרבנות "זכאי" לקנס או משפט


----------



## ronatd (10/11/13)

ואפשר גם להתחתן 
ואפשר גם להתחתן דרך עמותת "משפחה חדשה"
ולקבל מהם תעודת זוגיות. 
השאלה מה קורה במקרה כזה במקרה של גירושין, ממה שהבנתי
אין צורך לעשות זאת דרך הרבנות.


----------



## דרקונית סגלגלה (11/11/13)

אני מכירה גם זוג כזה 
כזה = חיו כידועים בציבור עם הסכם, לא עשו שום טקס פורמלי ולא נחשבו לנשואים על פי מדינת ישראל.
ולאחר שנפרדו, לא היו חייבים בשום הליך גירושים ברבנות.


----------



## Eliothim (10/11/13)

לזוגיות אין חוק, לדת - כן. 
עדיף לך להישאר "נשואה רוחנית" - ללא כתבה ביד - ולחכות עד שתרגישי נכון להתחתן סופית - חתונה זה לא רק חופה ואולם אירועים או כתובה מהרבי  -זה התחייבות וחיבור אמיתי בזוגיות - ולא לא נזקק שום אישור פיזי כגון כתובה - כשתחלטו ששניכם מוכנים - גם הדת לא תמנע בעדך לממש את אהבתך.

בהצלחה


----------



## רוב הזמן אני אשתו (10/11/13)

מה שצריך לעשות 
זה לדעת עם מי להתחתן, עם מי לעשות ילדים, וממי להתגרש...

הרי הרבנות לא דופקת בדלת ומתערבת לך בחיים - אחד מבני הזוג מזמין אותה פנימה.


----------



## Master Cover (11/11/13)

יש ממזרים בקהל? 
אני מחפש אנשים שמקשים עליהם את הנישואין כדת משה וישראל בגלל היותם ממזרים (או ספק ממזרים).
שמי עופר, תחקירן של העונה השלישית של הסדרה "ואקום" ואנחנו מחפשים אתכם!
אם תשמחו לדבר איתנו, אנחנו נשמח להקשיב.

הטלפון שלי - 0546485510
עופר

נ.ב - הפנייה לא מחייבת השתתפות בסדרה


----------



## נווהשאנן (11/11/13)

זה לא יקרה 
מהסיבה הפשוטה. רוב אזרחי ישראל היהודיים, כן מעוניינים בחתונה כדת משה וישראל וכן עורכים ברית מילה לבניהם.
את לא יכולה לברוח מזהות שלך


----------



## מלפפון 123 (12/11/13)

רוב אזרחי ישראל היהודים 
גדלו וחונכו תחת המשטר האירני של הרבנים בממשלת ישראל. לא צריך לברוח מהזהות היהודית, צריך רק להפעיל קצת את המוח כדי להבין, שיש עוד דרכים חוץ ממנהגים ברברים, שנקבעו לפני אלפי שנים.


----------



## נווהשאנן (12/11/13)

יהדות מתקדמת 
היהדות מאז ומתמיד היוותה את החלוץ לפני המחנה בכל הקשור לקדמה, זכויות אדם, מדע, וכו' 
זה שהעולם נזכר קצת להתקדם בשנים האחרונות לא אומר שאפשר לזרוק לפח אלפי שנות היסטוריה,


----------



## מלפפון 123 (12/11/13)

לא לזרוק לפח, רק לחשוב מה מתאים 
עדיין לזמננו (לא תרצח, לא תגנוב וכולי וכולי)  ומה אבד על הקלח והגיע זמן למצוא פתרונות יותר מודרנים (ברית מילה, שחיטה כשרה וכולי וכולי) וזכויות אדם זה אגב לא ממש משהו שהיהדות צריכה להתגאות בו (יחס לנשים, ל״גויים״, ועוד כל מיני מיעוטים.)


----------



## נווהשאנן (12/11/13)

התורה מעל הזמן 
אני לא מסכים. יחס לנשים יוצא מן הכלל ('מכבדה יותר מגופו') וזכויות מתקדמות לעבדים בתקופה שעבדים נחשבו לאויר. 
יחס לגויים, אני לא יודע על מה אתה מדבר, אסור לגנוב מגוי, אסור לרצוח גוי. דוקא הגויים הם אלה שהתיחסו אלינו (ע"פ רוב) ביחס מחפיר ומפלה.  
התורה ניתנה לעם ישראל מאת בורא עולם והיא נצחית ורלוונטית בכל דור ודור. אתה צריך לתת לה יותר צ'אנס, ללמוד יותר לעומק, להכיר, זה לא שטחי כמו שזה נראה. תאמין לי. צריך הרבה עמל ויגיעה כדי לרדת לסוף דעתם של חז"ל, אבל בסוף זה משתלם. 
לגבי הרבנות הראשית, זה מוסד ממשלתי מה לעשות, לא כולם מרוצים. אבל מכאן ועד לשפוך את התינוק עם האמבטיה הדרך רחוקה.


----------



## מלפפון 123 (12/11/13)

הויכוח הזה לא מוביל לשום מקום. 
כפי שאני רואה זאת, אתה ״שבוי״ בקסמי הרבנים ולא רואה מעבר. 
לגבי נשים, איפה השוויון במקרה של גירושים? הבעל צריך לרצות לתת לאישה גט. הבעל גם שם טבעת על אצבע האישה בחתונה, והיא לא שמה טבעת על אצבעו. ובכלל  המילה ה״בעל״ = האישה שייכת לו, הוא הבעלים שלה. לא ממש נשמע לי שוויוני. 
ולגבי גויים- איפה השוויון כשמדובר על החזרת אבידה לבעליה? לפי כתבה שקראתי לאחרונה זה לא תקף כאשר הבעלים הוא גוי. ומה לגבי הצלת חיי גוי בשבת? העובדה שבכלל יש דיון בנושא, מחזקת את הטענה שגוי לא שווה ערך ליהודי.

ודרך אגב, אני לא בחור, אני בחורה יהודיה חילונית, שנשואה, אוי ואבוי לגוי חילוני. לא הולכים לבית הכנסת וגם לא לכנסיה, לא שומרים מצוות ולא חיים לפי התורה או הברית החדשה. אבל כן חוגגים חגים בדרכנו שלנו, את כל החגים, גם יהודים וגם נוצרים, בהתאמה לרוח התקופה. שיהיה ערב נפלא!


----------



## נווהשאנן (12/11/13)

לא שבוי בקסמים 
אני לא שבוי בקסמי אף אחד, אני כן למדתי תורה בישיבות שנים, ותמיד היו לי שאלות שעם הזמן מצאתי עליהם תשובות. כל דבר אני שוקל בדעתי קודם, ולא נותן לאף אחד להכתיב לי מה לחשוב. אני מגדיר עצמי אדם ליברלי ככל שההלכה מתירה. 
את נכנסת להגדרות מילוליות של 'בעל', בספר בראשית מוזכרים שלשה צורות ביטוי,
זכר ונקבה
איש ואשה
אדם וחווה
מה שמסמל שלשה רמות שונות של בני זוג. 
לצערי נראה שאת נזונה מהתקשורת ומחפשת כל מיני "פסקי הלכה תמוהים" ולהיתלות בהם כתירוץ להישאר חילונית. כשמחפשים פגמים או מסתכלים מבחוץ במבט שטחי, ברור שהרבה דברים יראו לך תמוהים. בכל תחום זה ככה. השאלה אם חיפשת באמת תשובות לשאלות שלך או שאת מפחדת שאולי תמצאי תשובה. 
מאין לי לדעת שאת אשה אם את קוראת לעצמך מלפפון שזה לשון זכר?


----------



## מלפפון 123 (13/11/13)

יקירי, אני לא הכתובת להחזרה בתשובה. 
אין שאלות שלא מצאתי עליהן תשובה, אני שמחה מאד במצבי הנוכחי ,ושלמה עם דעותיי והחלטותי. אני מאמינה שמי שכן מחפש תשובות, רצוי שיתאמץ לחפש מעבר לתשובה ״הכל בידי בורא עולם״, ויתרה מכך, רצוי שיחפש את השורש לשאלות שלו, בדרך כלל עזרה נפשית תיתן מענה יותר הולם מחזרה בתשובה.
כמובן שאם אתה עצמך שלם עם בחירתך בדת ודרך החיים שלך, אז אני שמחה בשבילך, אבל אל תנסה לשנות אנשים אחרים, ולהחזיר בתשובה. לדעתי כל אדם המגדיר את עצמו כחילוני בארץ, צריך להתנגד לדרך בה המדינה מתנהלת, ולדרוש הפרדת דת ומדינה. 
אני לשמחתי גרה בחו״ל ויודעת איך מדינה מתוקנת אמורה להיראות ולהתנהל, איך אזרחים חילונים ודתיים יכולים לחיות בשלום אחד ליד השני, בלי לכפות דבר אחד על השני, ובלי לנסות לשכנע אחד את השני לבחור בדרך חיים אחרת.

ולגבי הכינוי מלפפון, no hard feelings, הרבה מתבלבלים וחושבים שאני זכר


----------



## נווהשאנן (13/11/13)

רחוק מזה 
ממש לא ניסיתי. אני מתווכח לשם 'הספורט'. הסיבה שכתבתי שאת מפחדת לקבל תשובות היא בגלל שכתבת שהויכוח הזה לא מוביל לשום מקום. אני אשמח להמשיך אותו כאן או בפרטי.  לא בגלל שאני "מנסה להחזיר אותך בתשובה". ממש לא. אני אוהב לדון על נושאים שהם חשובים לי. זה הכל
לצערי ההיכרות של אנשים לא-דתיים כיום עם התורה והמסורת, היא בעיקר דרך כותרות ב-Ynet ולא דרך מחקר מעמיק. גם מלכתחילה לא באים כדי לקבל תשובות כי מפחדים שזה יהרוס להם את סגנון החיים שבנו לעצמם. זה טבע האדם


----------



## מלפפון 123 (13/11/13)

נוה שאנן היקר, כמו שאמרתי, 
הויכוח לא מוביל לשום מקום. לא בגלל שאני מחפשת תשובות או מפחדת לשנות את אורח החיים שלי, אלא מפני שאני מאמינה ב100% באורח חיי ובאמונתי. בדיוק כמו שאתה מאמין באמונותיך ואורח חייך. לכן, אני לא רואה טעם להמשיך להתפלפל בנושא, הדיון לא ישנה אותי, ולא ישנה אותך, וגם אין סיבה לכך אם שנינו מרוצים בדרכנו. אני מאחלת לך המשך חיים נפלא, והרבה דיונים מעמיקים ומועילים, אבל דיון זה מבחינתי הסתיים כאן.


----------



## המרחפת (12/11/13)

זה לא סותר 
אני יהודיה. 
הנרטיב שלי יהודי. 
הזהות שלי יהודית. 
ערכתי חתונה כדת משה וישראל. 
תקפה הלכתית.

ולא, היא לא הייתה ברבנות. 
רוב האנשים לא *באמת* מעוניינים בחתונה אורתודוקסית כמו שהם לא עוצרים לחשוב, לא מבינים מה משמעות הצעד הזה ושבאמת קיימת אלטרנטיבה.


----------

